# Show me the wishlists!



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a thread where you can post your current dart frog wishlists! Please use the scientific name and the specific morph or locale or whatever. I'll kick it off by sharing my current wishlist, in no specific order.

1. More Dendrobates "azureus"
2. Oophaga pumilio "Blue Jeans"
3. Ranitomeya reticulata
4. Ranitomeya ventrimaculata
5. Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero"
6. Dendrobates auratus "Kahlua and Cream"
7. Dendrobates leucomelas
8. Dendrobates tinctorius "Suriname Cobalt"
9. Phyllobates terribilis "Yellow/Gold"

And that's all for now!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Off the top of my head:
Ameerega silverstonei
Dendrobates auratus "Toboga Reticulated"...and some of the Colombian ones
Ranitomeya cyanovittata
Oophaga pumilio "Fila Carbon" "Cauchero"
Andinobates fulguritus
Ranitomeya summersi 'Huallaga'
Dendrobates tinctorious "Lorenzo" "True Sip"
Ameerega bilinguis
Ameerega macero
Oophaga histrionica "Valle de Cauca," "Bahia Solano," "El Valle/Baudo,"
Oophaga sylvatica "Santo Domingo," "Narino" "El Pangan"
Andinobates dorisswansonae
Oophaga granulifera "Golfito"
Andinobates bombetes

...This is a "Wish"list right

I hope everything is spelled correctly...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, my wish list is currently unfulfillable, but I'll list it none the less. I completely exhausted all my savings building my big Exo Terra and 3 vert's. Now I've got Four beautiful, but uninhabitated viv's for the foreseeable future till my work situation changes.

Thumbnails:

1.) R. Vanzolinii
2.) R. Summersi
3.) R. Intermedius
4.) R. Variabilis
5.) R. Lamasii standard
6.) R. Sirensis
7.) R. Biolat
8.) R. Fantastica
9.) R. Reticulata
10.) R. Imitator "Chazuta"

1.) D. Tinctorious "Matecho"
2.) D. Tinctorious "Powder Blue"
3.) D. Tinctorious "Lorenzo"
4.) D. Tinctorious Regina"
5.) D. Tinctorious "Citronella"
6.) D. Tinctorious "Giant Orange"
7.) D. Tinctorious "azureus"
8.) D. Tinctorious "Green Sipiliwini"
9.) D. Truncatus "blue stripe"

1.) P. Vittatus

1.) O. Pumilio "Bastimentos", "Cayo Nancey", "Solarte", "El dorado", "Cayo de agau", and "Escudo"

And probably more than anything....I'd like to have some O. Lehmanii or O. Histrionicus.


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

1. R. Fantasticus Lowland
2. R. Benedicta
3. R. Vanzolini
4. O. Pumilio Bastimentos Red
5. O. Pumilio Solarte Red
6. O. Pumilio Cristobal Island
7. D. Tinctorius New River
8. D. Tinctorius True Sip
9. D. Tinctorius Azureus Male 
10. More P. Terribilis Orange


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a wish list so why not?

1. oophaga "black jeans"
2. Oophaga cauchero
3. Oophaga bastimentos "cementary"
4. Andinobates dorisswansonae
5. Oophago Sylvaticus "koi"
6. Oophago Sylvaticus "paru"
7. Ranitomeya Vanzolini
8. Ranitomeya Benedicta
9. Adelphobates castaneoticus


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty short list. Already have Varadero, and would like to expand my thumbnail collection

1. Ranitomeya Benedicta
2. Ranitomeya Reticulata
3. Ranitomeya Vanzolini


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

1). Oophaga Pumilio "Salt Creek"
2). Ranitomeya Benedicta
3). Ranitomeya Summersi


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

O. sylvaticus "koi" or "white foot" 
O. pumilio "salt creek" and "red frog beach"
D. tinctorius "oelemarie" 

Otherwise I have what I want.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

In no particular order:

Oophaga pumilio "green popa"
Ranitomeya vanzolinii
Ranitomeya sirensis "green"
Dendrobates auratus "Atlantic"
Dendrobates auratus "mebalo"
Adelphobates galactonotus "Orange"
Epipedobates anthonyi "highland tricolor"

Non darts:

Dendrosophus ebraccatus
Mannophryne trinitatis


BUT... most of all, I want mates for my singles 

EDIT: I almost forgot Melanophryniscus stelzneri


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

A. galactonotus - moonshine
A. galactonotus - solid orange
D. sylvaticus - any morph
D. histronicus - any morph


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

E. mysteriosus
O. sylvaticus 'Koi'
O. sylvaticus 'Lita'
R. Fantasticus 'Varadero'
D. Tinctorius 'New River'

... and some of Ray's new Atelopus


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I WISH my moonshine pair would produce!

I WISH terribilis was easier to sex!

I WISH mysterious was legal here because I WANT them!

I WISH rana virus and chytrid did not exist or at least didn't affect Dendrobatidae!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

This thread could also be titiled "How to spend every cent you make"

This is a realistic wish list, not a never find it legally list.

A. galactonotus red and orange
A. pepperi, abesio or any morph
A. bassleri chrome
A. trivittata any morph
D. truncatus Blue
E. anthonyi Rio Saladillio and Zarayunga
E. tricolor Highland
D. auratus Highland Bronze, all the green and blacks
D. tinctorious Citronella, All sips, Kutari, BYH
P. terribilis Mint
P. aurotaenia

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Forgot about reticulated fantastica!!!!


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Oophaga sylvatica 'Lita' hands down the most beautiful dart frogs!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Every frog that`s died on me over the years. I guess I`ll throw in a Vietnamese Mossy too.

John


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

1.) D auratus- Golden
2.) D auratus- Black
3.) Colombian auratus
4.) site specific blue/black auratus
5.) Oophaga pumilio "uyama"


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Jeff R said:


> Oophaga sylvatica 'Lita' hands down the most beautiful dart frogs!


i beg to differ. ranitomeya lamasi nominals all the way!!!!!!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

OK wish list....

1.D. Tinctorious "Green Sipiliwini"
2. R. Imitator "Chazuta"
3. D. Tinctorius True Sip
4.P. Terribilis Mint
5. Last but NOT least **** Sapien (hey its a wish list)



*also the space to keep more frogs


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

My list is:

-highland anthonyi

Pretty much it


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well as many of you know, I am only allowed 2 tanks with frogs. I already have varaderos so my last frogs will be my ultimate favorite frogs. 

So these are my frogs that will be in my hands sooner or later:

Note the first 4 are my tops and are in no particular order.
1. Ranitomeya Reticulata
2. Ranitomeya summersi
3. Ranitomeya benedicta
4. Ranitomeya fantastica
5. Ranitomeya flavovittata 
6. Ranitomeya vanzolini
7. Oophaga escudo
8. Ranitomeya sirensis "standard"
9. Oophaga histronica "bullseye"


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

my wish list is longer than my frog room can handle...  
bur a few more pumillio and maybe a large obligate or two


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Dendrobates leucomelas - any import/collection specific leucs I don't already have.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

vivlover10 said:


> Well as many of you know, I am only allowed 2 tanks with frogs. I already have varaderos so my last frogs will be my ultimate favorite frogs.
> 
> So these are my frogs that will be in my hands sooner or later:
> 
> ...


The blue/grey bullseye histos are amazing


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Duh why do you think I listed them!


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

1. D. Tinctorious Green Sip
2. P. Terribilis Mint
3. D. Lehmanni
4. D. histrionicus
5. D. Tinctorious Lorenzo
6. Mantella baroni
7. O. Pumilio Escudo
8. D. Auratus Super Blue
9. P. Terribilis Orange
10. D. Tinctorious New River


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Ameerega pepperi "Orange" or "Orange-head"


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my wishlist goes a little something like this lol

dendrobates tinctorius tumucumaque (peacock)
histrionica bullseye (blue)
oophaga sylvatica koi
oophaga pumilio red frog beach
oophaga pumilio bastimentos cemetery
oophaga granufilera (green)
oophaga pumilio esperanza
ranitomeya reticulata
ranitomeya benedicta

that first one is probably the frog i wish i had the most lol.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

My wishlist is short and surprisingly unobtainable....

Male D. Auratus 'Costa Rican' green and black


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^ another casualty of the trend of the hobby?^^^^ I figured there should be a ton of those around


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Check classifieds...someone has a probable for sale.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Im sure theres alot more, but this is what i could think of off the top of my head.

In no particular order:

A.Pepperi "Orange or Red"
R.Lamasi "Highland"
D.Leucomelas "Blue Foot"
D (?).Reticulatta
O.Pumilio "Escudo"
M.Expectatta "Blue Leg"
D.Galacts "Moonshine"
E.Mysteriosus 

There is definitely others that i want, but this is my Dream Wish List ... lol


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

all i want is Phyllobates terribilis (mints)


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

dartfrog1 said:


> all i want is Phyllobates terribilis (mints)


Same here +1


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

D. tinctorius "New River" 
D. auratus "Microspot"
D. imitator 
D. pumilio "Blue"
R. vanzolini


----------



## Pelori (Feb 21, 2010)

My list is short...

P. aurotaenia "green"
P. terribilis "mint"
D. tinctorious "oyapock"

And the number one on my wishlist is more space and money!


----------



## tvittatus (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish that P. terribilis, P. bicolor, and P. aurotaenia were legal to own where I live.


----------



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

My list is pretty extensive but at the top are:

1. P. terribilis "yellow"
2. P. terribilis "mint"
3. E. tricolor - any locale or morph

And there are lots of mantellas and tree frogs but I'll keep my list to darts.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just a female Cristobal. And maybe some variabilis...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

My current wishlist...

-Ameerega pepperi "Orangehead"
-Ameerega pepperi "Abiseo"
-Ranitomeya ventrimaculata “Blackwater”
-Ranitomeya ventrimaculata “Iquitos Red/Orange”
-Ranitomeya benedicta
-Ranitomeya summersi
-Ranitomeya variabilis “Southern”
-Phyllobates terribilis "Orange"
-Dendrobates tinctorius “Azureus”
-Dendrobates tinctorius "Bakhuis"
-Dendrobtes auratus "Blue"
-Dendrobates leucomelas "Fine spot"


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Histrionicus "Koi"



but that will take a lot of time and patience


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> 1). Oophaga Pumilio "Salt Creek"
> 2). Ranitomeya Benedicta
> 3). Ranitomeya Summersi


Wow! How my list has changed! Here is my updated list in no particular order:

1). Bassleri
2). Pepperi
3). Escudo pumilio
4). Solverstonei
5). Flavovittata
6). Altamazonica
7). Hahneli
8). Summersi
9). Benedicta

-Christian


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread since there are so many things that could have changed ncluding new members, hobbiest's financial situation,etc. this is definitely a thread that can go forever.

This is my "I want but can't currently afford" list in no particular order. 

O.Pumilio basti
O.Pumilio escudo
O.Pumilio siquirres
Basically all O.pumilio

R.variabilis 
D.auratus superblue
R.imitator tarapoto


----------



## RichardSimm (Dec 10, 2012)

just getting started in the hobby but I already have a good Idea of what direction I want to go in

R. Variabilis Southerns 
R. Uakarii
R. Sirensis ( Lamasi ) Standard " Highland" ( really want to get a very diverse group of these to help foster as much genetic diversity as possible.)
R. Benidicta 
R. Ventrimaculata ( Iquitos , Black water , Amizonica and Borja ridge )
R. fantasticus 

O. Siquirres
O. Rio Balnca 
O. Rambala 
O. Christobals 
O. Uyama

P. Terriblis (Blackfoot)


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

E. Mysteriosis (pretty sure that's how you spell it always forget) I wish these guys were legal over here!
R. Benedicta
D. Tinc. True Sips
D. Tinc. Koetari
P. Terribilis Mint (again always forget the spelling, sorry!) 
A. Chrome Green Bassleri


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Oophaga granulifera "Blue"


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Future hobby plans:

1. A. Galactonotus red
2. D. Tinctorius azureus
3. D. Tinctorius inferalanis
4. D. Auratus kahlua and cream
5. Any thumbnail


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ameerega silverstonei ?

A hahneli are around. I might be able to help you if/when you're ready for them.

s


SnakePaparazzi said:


> 4). Solverstonei


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I'd like to find a male banded leuc from the 2005 import line.

When I have more room again the first thing I want to set up is a huge viv with a large group of a bold auratus morph - miss my B&Gs. I've always wanted vanzos.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

rain dart said:


> OK wish list....
> Last but NOT least **** Sapien (hey its a wish list)


0.1 or 1.0 or an existing 1.1?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i think i read someone call then veradero fants? not sure, but the red and blue fants and my signature!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Buddysfrogs said:


> E. Mysteriosis (pretty sure that's how you spell it always forget) I wish these guys were legal over here!
> R. Benedicta
> D. Tinc. True Sips
> D. Tinc. Koetari
> ...


Holy cow. E.Mysteriosis is beautiful. You have great taste.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

senditdonkey said:


> 0.1 or 1.0 or an existing 1.1?


Hahahaha


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

E. Mysteriosis.

Such a shame it's illegal.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

my wish list:

a frog room large enough to have 2 pairs of each species with diff wings for every genus.


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

O. Pumilio Cayo Nancy & O. Histrrionica red heads


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

senditdonkey said:


> 0.1 or 1.0 or an existing 1.1?


1:0 as I am the 0:1 lol


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Wow! How my list has changed! Here is my updated list in no particular order:
> 
> 1). Bassleri
> 2). Pepperi
> ...


Chris I know exactly how you feel. On a side note - hope you can make it to the meet coming up.



dendrothusiast said:


> It's a wish list so why not?
> 
> 1. oophaga "black jeans"
> 2. Oophaga cauchero
> ...


Changing it up a bit now:
1. oophaga "black jeans"
2. oophaga "cauchero" or "darklands"
3. andinobates dorisswansonae
4. adelphobates castaneoticus
5. oophaga sylvaticus "koi"
6. oophaga sylvatica "puerto quito"
7. oophaga pumilio "loma partida"
8. ranitomeya benedicta
9. ranitomeya vanzolinii
10. amereega silverstonei - the frog that led me to this forum. I had a friend tell me how loud they were capable of being so they would most likely be the garage frog.


----------



## calz (Feb 18, 2013)

iRyan said:


> E. Mysteriosis.
> 
> Such a shame it's illegal.


Noob question, is that the same as _Excidobates mysteriosus_ ?

If they are then this place Amphibian Pricelist had them for sale for not a lot of money. It is a British site. 


My wish is just to get my tank set up and frogs in  In time i want some oophaga cauchero. we will see.


----------

